
Officers Suspected of Sharing Hitler Images Are Suspended in Germany - seesawtron
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/16/world/europe/germany-police-far-right-chat-group.html
======
rvz
No mention of Trump in the article and yet the readers already strike forth
with the comparison contests Oh dear. So for 50 marks:

Is Trump an actual Nazi? Discuss. (50 Marks)

